# ملف لحساب و حصر مجارى الهواء بالمتر المربع و بالكيلوجرام هدية من الدكتور صبرى سعيد



## mohamed mech (14 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مرفق ملف لحساب و حصر مجارى الهواء بالمتر المربع و بالكيلوجرام هدية من الدكتور صبرى سعيد

نسألكم الدعاء للدكتور ​


----------



## محمد العطفي (14 أبريل 2013)

اللهم زد وبارك الدكتور صبري المهندس المحترم المبجل الذي علمنا وتعلمنا منه الكثير 
وجزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس محمد عبدالرحيم عودا حميدا لنا


----------



## al-senator (14 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير مهندس محمد عبد الرحيم 
و شكرا على مرورك م محمد العطفيو المهندس السناتور و كل من يتكرم بالمرور


----------



## م/محمد عبد الحكيم (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2013)

لكما الشكر والنصر المبين


----------



## qmoussa (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Atatri (17 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد و في المهندس صبري و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم.


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aam ahmed (17 أبريل 2013)

اللهم زد وبارك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (18 أبريل 2013)

لكما كل الشكر والتميز


----------



## مستر هندسة (18 أبريل 2013)

مشكور دكتور صبري سعيد على هذه الصفحة الرائعة وشكر كبير لمحمد ميك


----------



## وائل البرعى (18 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (18 أبريل 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.وسيم (18 أبريل 2013)

رائع رائع ... كم انتا جميل يامهندس صبري ... شكريا شكريا باي


----------



## كاسر (18 أبريل 2013)

جزاكما الله خير الجزاء 

وبارك بجهدكم ونفع بكم وزاد في رزقكم 

ورضي عنكم وأرضاكم ​


----------



## احمد محمدبدوى (18 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## هانى 2007 (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رجل الصناعة (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## nofal (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/عمرو عبد الحميد (24 أبريل 2013)

متميز وأستاذ دائما يا بشمهندس صبرى

تحياتى


----------



## S A S (24 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aymanzeweal (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed nsr (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك المقدر وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alarefmohamed (29 أبريل 2013)

بمثلك تتقدم الامم وترقى جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## am2mels (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mechanic power (7 يونيو 2013)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## slahaldeen (9 يونيو 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## almasa (10 يونيو 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية ومشكور أخيبس بصراحة ممكن شرح عن البرنامج شوي


----------



## ايمن راضي (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamza112005 (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## mohamedalyelc (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## drmady (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا صبري سعيد


----------



## younis najjar (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.hamadaa (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mahmood mrbd (27 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يبارك فيكم ويجازيكم الجنة لما تقدموه من خدمة لاخوانكم المهندسين بما فتح الله عليكم من العلم..ونقول المؤمن كله خير وبركة


----------



## Eng_haytham (5 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك الملموس داخل القسم
سيدى الغالى .. لك ألف تحيه وشكر


----------



## تامر أمين محمد (6 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (9 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng_alex (11 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد العطفي قال:


> اللهم زد وبارك الدكتور صبري المهندس المحترم المبجل الذي علمنا وتعلمنا منه الكثير
> وجزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس محمد عبدالرحيم عودا حميدا لنا




كل عام وانتم والمنتدى كله بالف خير وصحة وسعادة


----------



## محمود33 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سرمد ميكانيك (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك دكتور صبري


----------



## كندي يونس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

وفقك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

ارجو زيارتي على مدونتي ومنتداي مصابيح الدجى فيها مواضيع مشابهة وشكرا 
http://masabihaddoja.blogspot.com
http://masabihaddoja.lamuntada.com


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم 
وتهنئة من القلب بعيد الأضحي أعاده الله عليكم بكل خير و على بلادنا بالسلم و الأمن و التطور للأفضل
مدونات زميلنا أبو بهاء هي حقيقة قناديل نرجو ألا يحرم المنتدي منها و أن لا يجعلها حبيسة المدونة فقط فكلنا يسعي الي كسب رضوان الله و مغفرته و رحمته و نتسابق الي جنته 
أهلا بكم مشاركا و معلما و نأمل أن تتفضل بعطائكم تنير به طريق زملاء المهنة المبتدئ و الخبير من باب فذكر فإن الذكري تنفع المؤمنين


----------



## عمروالبروه (20 أكتوبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## عصمان محمد عصمان (14 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## thaeribrahem (14 يناير 2014)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## pora (14 يناير 2014)

عاوز اسجل فى دورة مدخل التكييف المركزى واللينك مش شغال


----------



## masp (19 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بغل (5 فبراير 2014)

[
 
نسألكم الدعاء للدكتور ​[


----------



## amrhawash (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عادل فاروق محمد (5 فبراير 2014)

ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## عادل فاروق محمد (5 فبراير 2014)

ممتازززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## meyad (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاكمالله الف خير


----------



## sharaf911 (18 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## scream-79 (19 فبراير 2014)

جزلكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## تامر النجار (20 فبراير 2014)

جميل جدا فعلا مكنش متوفر غير وحدات انش لكن بالملىميتر ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (15 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## wael114 (16 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moneer2 (16 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## abdelrahman.m.a (26 مايو 2014)

ارجوا منك جداول خاصة بالدت الدائري المقطع Round Duct , به نفس المواصفات .


----------



## AHMADBHIT (27 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (30 مايو 2014)

مجهود مميز ولكن اين حسابات ال fitting جزاك الله خير


----------

